# Greetings!



## centauri (Jul 24, 2015)

Another noob to the forums, and new to sailing. I've lived next to the water most of my life and looking to make a move from my current place. My parents suggested that I should live on a boat (I think they want to take regular cruises to the Bahamas), and as of late, I have been heavily considering it. I need a new challenge!

There is not too much about me, I have a love for movies and I travel a lot across the country.

I am looking forward to learn from the community, and it appears that I have a lot to learn.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome, you will always have lots to learn. You never know it all.


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

This is a great place to start, Lots of knowledge floating around here!....Dale


----------

